# Somewhat new to IBS...new here



## Katie_ann (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,I am 15 and am being bounced around on the IBS issue. I most likely have IBS and am being treated for that right now. But the previous meds I have tried just do NOT help at all. So my doctor is worried it may be Crohns and not actually IBS. So I am trying a new med Myrolax (something like that) for 1 month and if it doesn't work then I'll need a colonoscopy to check for Crohns. But anyways all my "issues" started in early November when I was on antibiotics. They destryoed my digestive system to the point where I basically didn't eat for like 2 weeks because any sip of drink or bit of food made me instantly get horrible stomach aches then diarrheaI was on something to try and help that and it never went away. Although its deffinatly not as bad as it was for the first 2 weeks or so. My mom also has IBS so she knew exactly what to look for in me and it runs in our family I guess lol. Really my biggest issue is the diarrhea and the stomach aches and gas. Its SO embarassing to me. I really only have 1 friend who knows about it and hopefully I can make some more here who know exactly what its like. I have cut down on a LOT of sleepovers or going over to friends houses' because I never know when/if I'll have problems when I'm there. Or if I do go I try not to eat or eat very little to prevent issues. I seem to go through stages where it will be VERY bad to the point where anything I eat makes me get "sick" and then sometimes I can eat whatever and feel fine. The doctor is kinda ok with it I guess. She told me to eat more fiber, gave me a packet on IBS and the new medicine to try. Should I be doing more?Well thats pretty much it lol....theres my intro./story hope to meet new people who know just what its like!Kate


----------

